# A Divided 75 Gallon Tank



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

i was thinkin about dividing my 75 gallon into 3 25 gallon tanks......to hold a red and purple sanchezi with a gold spilo.....do you guys think 25 gallons for eash fish will be ok?


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

It might be stressful for the fish


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

SandNukka15 said:


> i was thinkin about dividing my 75 gallon into 3 25 gallon tanks......to hold a red and purple sanchezi with a gold spilo.....do you guys think 25 gallons for eash fish will be ok?


Id say if you want 3 get another tank. Half the tank (each) will be fine for the spilo and sanchezi but the red will soon outgrow his section so IMO it wouldnt be worth doign as you would soon have to upgrade anyways. With just the two serras dependign on their size you could keep them there for a while. My sanchezi is in a 24x 18 section of my 125g so half the75g will be fine for a sancehzi and the other half should be fien for the spilo too. At least for a bit anyways.

One thing make sure the divider is really secure. If the fish are mellow and you dont think they will be trying to attack eachother eggcrate will be good but if they are more aggressive id do an acrylic (preferably a dark one if possible) then mayby put some fake plants or driftwood so they dont try to get at eachother and to add extra support to the divider. Basically be sure the divider is secure and allow them to see eachother as little as possible by blocking their view with decor or something


----------



## Nzac (Oct 13, 2010)

25 gallons for each fish may be ok, but, imo the area each fish would have would be miserable for them... 75 gallon 48" x 18" I am assuming, to divide that into 3 25gals would mean each fish only has roughly 16" x 18" area to live in. Doesn't really seem like much swimming space to me.

just my $.02


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

Split the tank. 3 compartments is not enough space for the fish to swim in.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

As Cluster mentioned the 2 serras would be fine the the red would outgrow his side in as little as 6 months.


----------



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

when i said red and purple sanchezi i ment red sancezi and purple sanchezi not a red belly


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I think 3 sections would be pushing. If you get them small it would be fien but when they grow a bit id keep your 2 favourites and sell the 3rd to give the other 2 more room as 2ftx18 should be enough for the sanchezi as its the same square foot floor space as a 30g. Eventually You may want to upgrde but with small to juvie fish the tank spilt should be fien just make sure the divider is secure and try to make it so they can see eachother as little as possible


----------



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

i have plenty of tanks so i could transfer the 3rd fish thank you


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

If you have plenty of tanks do a fish per tank. Mayby divide the 75 in half but half a 55 and 1/3 of a 75 is too small for p's especially if you have other tanks you could be using.


----------

